# [xorg]Problème installation xorg-server

## mick492

Bonjour à tous,

Après une longue période sans utiliser gentoo, je m'y remet. J'ai installer le système de base en utilisant la doc. C'est au moment d'installer le paquet (emerge xorg-server) que ça coince. Apparament ça viendrai de ma variable USE. Donc voici mon make.conf: 

Toujours en me basant sur la doc je l'ai renseigné  comme suit

VIDEO_CARDS="radeon"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"

USE="gtk gnome cdr dvd alsa"

Voici ce que j'ai lors du emerge xorg-server:

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/xproto-7.0.22  USE="-doc" 276 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/xextproto-7.2.0  USE="-doc" 203 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/inputproto-2.0.2  152 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/xtrans-1.2.6  USE="-doc" 153 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/kbproto-1.0.5  109 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-misc/util-macros-1.15.0  71 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/dri2proto-2.6  100 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libpciaccess-0.12.1  USE="zlib -minimal -static-libs" 319 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/xf86driproto-2.1.1  95 kB

[ebuild  N     ] app-admin/eselect-opengl-1.2.4  72 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/fontsproto-2.1.1  USE="-doc" 128 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto-2.3.1  95 kB

[ebuild  N     ] sys-devel/bison-2.4.3  USE="nls -static" 1,614 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/libxml2-2.7.8-r3  USE="ipv6 python* readline -debug -doc -examples -icu -static-libs -test" 4,768 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/damageproto-1.2.1  97 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/videoproto-2.3.1  99 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/xineramaproto-1.2.1  94 kB

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/freetype-2.4.8  USE="bzip2 -X -auto-hinter -bindist -debug -doc -fontforge -static-libs -utils" 1,458 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/renderproto-0.11.1  104 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/randrproto-1.3.2  121 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libpthread-stubs-0.3  USE="-static-libs" 199 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-perl/XML-Parser-2.36-r1  225 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/compositeproto-0.4.2  99 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/bigreqsproto-1.1.1  USE="-doc" 100 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/scrnsaverproto-1.2.1  USE="-doc" 106 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-misc/xbitmaps-1.1.1  111 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/resourceproto-1.2.0  101 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/recordproto-1.14.1  USE="-doc" 110 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/xcmiscproto-1.2.1  USE="-doc" 100 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/pixman-0.22.2  USE="(-altivec) -mmx (-neon) -sse2 -static-libs" 451 kB

[ebuild  N     ] app-admin/eselect-mesa-0.0.10  3 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto-1.2.0  49 kB

[ebuild  N     ] media-fonts/font-util-1.2.0  132 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libgpg-error-1.10  USE="nls -common-lisp -static-libs" 429 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libICE-1.0.7  USE="ipv6 -doc -static-libs" 317 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libXau-1.0.6  USE="-static-libs" 256 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/glproto-1.4.14-r1  111 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.26  USE="-libkms -static-libs" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon -intel -nouveau -vmware" 439 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libXdmcp-1.1.0  USE="-doc -static-libs" 282 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/fixesproto-5.0  99 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/trapproto-3.4.3  48 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/xf86dgaproto-2.1  84 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-apps/rgb-1.0.4  119 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/xf86rushproto-1.1.2  37 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libfontenc-1.1.0  USE="-static-libs" 263 kB

[ebuild  N     ] sys-devel/llvm-2.9-r2  USE="libffi -debug -llvm-gcc -multitarget -ocaml -test -udis86 -vim-syntax" 9,351 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-misc/makedepend-1.0.3  121 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-util/intltool-0.41.1  137 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/xcb-proto-1.6-r1  91 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.4.6  USE="-static-libs" 1,125 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-apps/iceauth-1.0.5  119 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libXfont-1.4.4  USE="ipv6 -doc -static-libs" 430 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libSM-1.2.0  USE="ipv6 uuid -doc -static-libs" 278 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libxslt-1.1.26-r2  USE="crypt -debug -python -static-libs" 3,322 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libxcb-1.7  USE="-doc (-selinux) -static-libs" 312 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libX11-1.4.4  USE="ipv6 -doc -static-libs -test" 2,269 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libXext-1.3.0  USE="-doc -static-libs" 334 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libxkbfile-1.0.7  USE="-static-libs" 311 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libXt-1.1.1  USE="-static-libs" 699 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libXfixes-5.0  USE="-static-libs" 248 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libXmu-1.1.0  USE="ipv6 -doc -static-libs" 353 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-apps/xkbcomp-1.2.3  223 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libXdamage-1.1.3  USE="-static-libs" 244 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.1.1  USE="-static-libs" 247 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libXi-1.4.3  USE="-doc -static-libs" 413 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-apps/xauth-1.0.6  USE="ipv6" 131 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-2.3  754 kB

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/mesa-7.11  USE="classic egl gallium llvm nptl shared-glapi -bindist -debug -gbm -gles -motif -openvg -pax_kernel -pic (-selinux) -shared-dricore" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon -intel -mach64 -mga -nouveau -r128 -savage -sis -tdfx -via -vmware" 6,406 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-apps/xrdb-1.0.9  117 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-apps/xinit-1.3.1  USE="minimal" 144 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.10.4-r1  USE="ipv6 nptl udev xorg -dmx -doc -kdrive -minimal -static-libs -tslib -xnest -xvfb" 5,260 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.10  INPUT_DEVICES="evdev -acecad -aiptek -elographics -fpit -hyperpen -joystick -keyboard -mouse -mutouch -penmount -synaptics -tslib -virtualbox -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon -apm -ark -ast -chips -cirrus -dummy -epson -fbdev -fglrx -geode -glint -i128 -i740 (-impact) -intel -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) -nouveau -nv -nvidia (-omapfb) -qxl -r128 -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vesa -via -virtualbox -vmware (-voodoo)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.14.2  1,048 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-2.6.0  316 kB

Total: 74 packages (73 new, 1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 49,167 kB

The following USE changes are necessary to proceed:

#required by media-libs/mesa-7.11, required by x11-base/xorg-server-1.10.4-r1[-minimal], required by x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-2.6.0, required by x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.10[input_devices_evdev]

>=dev-libs/libxml2-2.7.8-r3 python

Donc je vois bien qu'il faut que je modifie ma variable USE mais je ne sais pas quoi rajouter ou enlever.

Merci

----------

## barul

C'est pourtant écrit, ce que tu dois faire. Très exactement en plus.

----------

## mick492

Oui c'est bien ce que je pensais mais je ne sais pas trop comment interpréter ces messages, il faut que je recopie tout ce qu'il y a dans USE="...."?

----------

## barul

Un indice, c'est dans les trois dernières lignes.

----------

## mick492

Il faut que je rajoute "-minimal input_devices_evdev" dans la variable USE du make.conf?, J'ai essayé c'est pareil   :Confused: 

----------

## mick492

ducoup j'ai juste rajouté "minimal" et ça marche, par contre j'ai pas compris le "input_devices_evdev"

----------

## bas25

c'est plutôt dans l'autre sens.

Le message t'indique qu'il faut rajouter python dans la variable USE

ou de façon moins grossière, créer un fichier dans le répertoire /etc/portage/package.use/ avec dedans :

/etc/portage/package.use/xorg :

>=dev-libs/libxml2-2.7.8-r3 python

----------

## barul

Est-ce que tu as lu la doc sur les USE flags?

----------

## mick492

Oui j'ai lu doc en français du site www.gentoo.org. Je la trouve succincte, ducoup j'avais pas tout compris. Je vais faire un man portage et lire.

----------

## StinGer_Uesugi

Moi, les use flags c'est pas dans la doc de portage que j'ai compris à quoi ça servait.

Enfin le "à quoi ça sert" est pas très compliqué. En revanche, pour savoir quoi mettre et quel flag sert à quoi, je me reporte souvent à ça : http://www.gentoo.org/dyn/use-index.xml

----------

## Napoleon

@mick492: Si tu as toujours le même problème, dis mois si tu lis le handbook-fr ou *-en ? Car je me souviens avoir eu un problème analogue en me fiant à -fr et qui s’était résolu quand j’ai appliqué les directives plus à jour de -en.

Sinon, si je devais expliquer le fonctionnement des USE, je sens que je ne pourrait pas l’exprimer autrement qu’en quotant le handbook… donc autant le lire vue que c’est sa fonction centrale, et puis, reciter quelque chose de déjà écrit ailleurs c’est une redondance un peut inutile  :Wink: 

----------

## d2_racing

Pourrais-tu poster ceci :

```

# emerge --info

# eselect profiles list

```

Je suspecte que tu n'as pas le profile desktop.

----------

